# Fischrezepte



## buggs (14. Januar 2001)

Auf ganz Besonderen Wunsch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Fond ( Sud ) für Fische 
Die Zutaten: 1Kg Fischkarkassen (Gräten ohne
Köpfe), 2 Eßl Öl, 80 gr Echalotten, 100 gr Weißes vom Lauch, 50 gr Petersilienwurzel, 50 gr Staudensellerie,50 gr Champigons, 1/4 ltr trockner Weißwein, 1 Zweig Thymian, 5 weiße Pfefferkörner.
Die Zubereitung:
Die Karkassen ca. 15 Min in kaltem Wasser einlegen, auf ein Sieb schütten und abtropfen lassen. Das Öl in einem Topf erhitzen. Die Karkassen kurz andünsten, mit Weißwein ablöschen, aufkochen lassen und mit einem ltr kaltem Wasser auffüllen und langsam wieder erhitzen. Thymian und Pfefferkörner zugeben, und das Ganze ca. 20 Min köcheln lassen. Den
sich bildenden Schaum mehrmals abschöpfen. Den Fischfond durch ein Passiertuch gießen, erkalten lassen und entfetten.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      :a        ---


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2001)

Gutes Rezept, kann man sich aber ein bißchen einfacher machen: 
Das andünsten kann man sich sparen, weil es geschmacklich nix bringt. Also einfach die Karkassen mit Wasser (und evtl. Weißwein) und Gewürzen aufkochen.
Würde auch keinen Weißwein beim ansetzen des  Fonds nehmen, sondern ihn erst bei der jeweiligen Weiterverarbeitung (Suppe, Soße, Sülze etc.) zugeben. 
Wenn man alles ohne Salz kocht und den Fond nach dem passieren noch mal kräftig reduziert, kann man ihn in Eiswürfelbehältern einfrieren und hat so immer den Fond für eine schönee SUppe/Soße parat.
MfG


----------



## Megarun (14. Januar 2001)

Hallo Buggs...
...genau, das Ist es!
 Danke für Deine Mühe, Megarun

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## buggs (15. Januar 2001)

Hai Megarum
wenn es noch mal brennt und das Rezept auf meiner Homepage nicht mehr steht schau ein fach unter immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---[3 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von buggs am 15-01-2001 um 20:01.]


----------



## chippog (19. Januar 2001)

wenn schon fond zur sprache kommt, will ich auch meinen (allerdings nur schriftlichen) senf dazu geben. was mich am fischfond ziemlich stört, ist die intensitet desselben. bei richtig frischem fisch überlagert der fond nur den schachen feinen eigengeschmack des fischfleisches. desshalb bin ich fast völlig davon abgekommen, fischfond zu verwenden. mein tip: versuch es mal mit hühnerfond. der bringt einen runderen nicht ganz so kräftigen geschmack an sosse und suppe, überlagert aber den fischgeschmack nicht! ganz exquisit wird das ganze bei fischfondue in hühnerbrühe mit weisswein. statt den gäbelchen nehmt ihr allerdings kleine messingdrahtkörbchen, die ihr im asienshop erwerben können solltet. noch einige fenchelwürfelchen rein in die brühe, die nach einigen minuten wieder erneuert werden und per essen beseitigt werden können samt einigen netten kalten sossen nach geschmack und der trockene weisse, doch vorher

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## chippog (19. Januar 2001)

ps sollte es dennoch fischfond sein, schrecke ich nicht davor zurück, dieselbe aus weissem, gräten- und hautfreiem fischfleisch herzustellen. ist zwar verschwenderischer aber eben feiner im geschmack! schliesslich bereiten wir angler ja oftmals fische mit "frischegarantie" zu, oder was... und

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2001)

Hallo chippog, 
Fondue wie beschrieben ist ne klasse Idee.
Was auch geht, ist ein Fondue mit Öl (fritieren) , wenn man den Fisch vorher in zähen Bierteig taucht.
Mit dem Hühnerfond bin ich nicht ganz Deiner Meinung. Ich finde ja gerade den Fischgeschmack am Fischfond klasse. Die Intensität kannst Du steuern, in dem Du mehr oder weniger Flüssigkeit für Deinen Fnd benutzt. Den Fond auch nicht länger als 30 Minuten kochen lassen, sonst lösen sich zuviele Leimanteile aus den Gräten oder dem Fisch.
Guten Appetit


----------



## chippog (29. Januar 2001)

hallo thomas! du hast dich ja echt zum platzhirsch hier in der virtuellen fischküche gemauser, was mich in keinster weise stört, sondern ganz im gegenteil, nur zu!! da kommt dann gleich auch viel mehr bei rum!!! bei fischen, die sehr wenig schmecken, und das tun meiner ansicht nach die meisten heimischen salzwasserfische, natürlich weder makrele, hering, lachs noch heilbutt, aber zum beispiel dorsch und co samt den kleineren platten, vor allem (!!!) wenn sie tagesfrisch sind, bleibe ich eisern und vor allem aus meinen eigenen genusssüchtigen gründen bei der hühnerbrühe. wie du schon sagtest, fondue ist echt klasse. aus zwei gründen meide ich allerdings das frittierfondue: meine kinder sind recht zappelig und ob des gehobenen körpergewichtes was ich so durch die gegend schleppe. lecker ist es allerdings auch. doch vor und nachher:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------

